# is graco ulltramx II 490 smaller rig than titan 660??



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

well my thing is that i have a graco 490 and i want to get a bigger electric one (695 graco) but there is a man that told me he is selling a titan 660 and i just want to know if the titan is bigger and puts more pressure and if is worth selling my graco 490 to buy the titan


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The titan 660xc or 660ex is quite a bit lower gpm's than a 695 utramax2.
and less gpm's than a 695 ultramax
Even the new 640's are just barely more gpms than what a utramax2 490 has. I think the 640i is .57 and the 490 is .54
I run 2 695's and they are great rigs, real work horses and very versatile.


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

so if i sale my 490 and get the 660 is just like geting the same thing againg so now is that worth to do ?????


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

so if i sale my 490 and get the 660 is just about the same power but now the question is ... is it worth it ?????


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not if your 490 is working fine and the 660 is an unknown.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

After you go Graco you don't go back, plus it just looks good to pill out a Graco.


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

yes that's that true so i ''ll just keep the 490 thanks guys for ur advice,.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you do upgrade your pump when you decide you need a bigger one i still vote for the Graco 695


----------

